

Chevrolet Speedometer Design Over Time - lambtron
http://annyas.com/chevrolet-speedometer-design/

======
michaelpinto
The digital one really lacks the fun factor!

~~~
lambtron
yes, definitely. not sure if the digital one is just a fad or if it is going
to shape the way we perceive data ranges for the future

